# Time lapse Meteoalerta



## Saul Monteiro (28 Abr 2009 às 18:08)

Aqui fica um vídeo feito no dia 26-04-09 em Sesimbra virado para Norte.
Para verem em HQ e 16/9 cliquem no vídeo para visualizar directamente na pagina do youtube.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Abr 2009 às 21:47)

Saul, devo dizer-te que:
Está deliciosamente fantástico, parabéns…


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2009 às 23:13)

Muito bom


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2009 às 23:43)

Muito giro


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2009 às 00:18)

Mais uma vez, somos contemplados por uma excelente equipa (MeteoAlerta) com um excelente vídeo.

Parabéns, aos _MeteoAlertas_


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2009 às 23:14)

Ficou muito bom, parabéns


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 11:59)

Parabéns...


----------

